# Almost done with enclosure!



## badkitty (May 10, 2012)

Seems like I'm always trying to make it look better. 
This is for my 2 Sonoran desert torts

Made this burrow per AZ game & fish standards

















Brutus loves the new hibiscus plants, I also have an ice plant and globe mallow in there.





I still need to add some stepping stones & get some more seed mix.


----------



## dmarcus (May 10, 2012)

Looks very good...


----------



## Niki (May 10, 2012)

Love your enclosure. Did you make that burrow out of cinder block? I have burrow made with plywood, bricks and dirt. Need to make her another one facing north. What is going to go on top? Btw... Your Tort is so cute! Did you adopt her/him? 

I didn't look close enough.. I realized the top is finished, you have a towel covering.


----------



## Jacob (May 10, 2012)

Very Nice, He looks Great!
How old and how much does he weigh?


----------



## lynnedit (May 10, 2012)

That looks very nice! You have clearly worked hard on their enclosure. Lucky torts!


----------



## badkitty (May 10, 2012)

Niki said:


> Love your enclosure. Did you make that burrow out of cinder block? I have burrow made with plywood, bricks and dirt. Need to make her another one facing north. What is going to go on top? Btw... Your Tort is so cute! Did you adopt her/him?
> 
> I didn't look close enough.. I realized the top is finished, you have a towel covering.






We made it from cinder blocks and filled the holes with dirt for insulation & put a piece of plywood on top and again cover with dirt.
Oh the towel was just there forgot to move it. I have a planter box on top with some weeds/grass growing nicely.
We didn't adopt him, he was rehomed to us from a lady who had too many that kept breeding, we have 2 females and they get along great!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 10, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## badkitty (May 11, 2012)

Jacob said:


> Very Nice, He looks Great!
> How old and how much does he weigh?






Thanks I'm not sure on age as she was re homed to us. We've had her for 5 years now and she weighs 11lbs.


----------



## Momof4 (May 11, 2012)

It looks great! I love all the space for roaming and grazing!


----------

